# Hyatt ROFR - any recent exercises?



## ada903 (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone heard of any recent ROFR? Thanks.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Jul 1, 2012)

*Coconut Plantation passes ROFR*

I got a platinum Coconut Plantation for $6,000.  No problem with ROFR


----------



## zcrider (Jul 6, 2012)

I got a Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch 2000 point week for free and got to bypass ROFR all together because it was a gift.  I don't know if they allow this at all their resorts or not?


----------



## MaryH (Jul 7, 2012)

zcrider,

Is it from a family member as gift that they waved ROFR?


----------



## MaryH (May 4, 2013)

Any other recent ROFR experience?  Especially Diamond weeks?


----------

